# 3 whl Motorcycle concept feasible?



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

I think you are going to be needing some donations of various parts if you expect to do it for $4400. The LiFePO4s are gonna cost at least couple thousand alone I'd guess. 

BTW, there is a great web site about Np Pepin's BugE.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey hows it going?

Just thought I'd put in my two cents. I will be starting a similar project soon. I found a three wheeled reverse trike for sale. It is called the Sunl Spider. It runs 3000 dollars brand new and is street legal in 49 states. It comes with a 150 cc scooter motor and cvt to start.

I will be using 13" 6 kw hub motors on the front wheels and 90 amp hour LiFePO batteries. I have a similar range to work and have done tons of research. I am afraid lead acids wont work. But Thundersky LiFePO battery pack for this setup will only run 3000 dollars at the most. Besides that they last a lot longer.

Just look at my avatar, you can find a trike like it.

http://www.family-motorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SL-150T-27&Show=TechSpecs


----------



## Russ_VC (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay, I can't afford the lithium batteries yet. nor do I have Nap's electrical talents. but concept wise, is it realistic?


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't have the money total yet either.
But it is completely feasible. I intend to use the 90mpg motor the trike comes with to save gas money, then add the electric components to the front as money allows. Eventually I will have a parallel hybrid that, when I buy two or three battery packs, I can finally remove the gas motor completely.


----------



## Russ_VC (Mar 5, 2009)

the trike is interesting... oh wait not street legal in CA, damn it thats where I live. But a parallel hybrid I could do. maybe rqriley's X3 hybrid with a less ugly body (at least is not ancient looking like his tri-mag).


----------



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

Though it is a big up-front cost, I think LiFePO4s are cheaper in the long run. They are lighter, smaller, and last much longer than lead-acids. But you need to have a good battery balancing system & management system that prevents overcharges & over-discharges.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, I think the lithiums are cheaper. If you go with 90 amp hour LiFePOs and a 72 volt pack they will have the range potential of a 200 amp hour set of lead acids, and they only cost 3000. Heck some people on here are importing them directly and only paying 35 cents a kwh for the packs.

You have to also consider that the life span of lithium is ten years or so compared to about 3 with lead acids at 50% DOD.


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

speculawyer said:


> http://www.nappepin.com/LithiumEV.htm



I am SO gonna make that!


----------



## eao (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm planning a trike, also, with a D&D ES15 A motor and Alltrax 7245, lead acids. My commute is 25 miles one way, mostly freeway (65ish). I think you will have to charge at work, but, depending on your vehicle and batteries (range), you might get more lifespan due to less DOD per trip.
PS you might get some useful info from elmoto.net, because a lot of them are 72v, though on relatively light bikes


----------



## goo_nadd (Apr 30, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> Hey hows it going?
> 
> Just thought I'd put in my two cents. I will be starting a similar project soon. I found a three wheeled reverse trike for sale. It is called the Sunl Spider. It runs 3000 dollars brand new and is street legal in 49 states. It comes with a 150 cc scooter motor and cvt to start.
> 
> ...


Do you have more details on 13" 6kw hub motors?
________
REHAB FORUM


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

Maybe you three wheel guys should hook up with markcycle's thread over
on endless-sphere.com. Should be very interesting to you: a hub motor with 10kw nominal and 20kw max power made specifically for a motorcycle. He is just now finishing up the final prototype and probably be looking for buyers in the next couple of weeks.

http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=7718

Eric


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

Hub motor:


----------

